# 5 male rats ~ St Albans



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Contact Details: H&NPaws [email protected]
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Southend on Sea
Number of groups: 1

Number of animals: 5
Type/Breed: Rats
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 8 months
Name(s): Unknown
Colours: Unknown
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: One of them bit Nats son through the cage bars. He's a toddler, and despite the injury keeps returning to the cage, which is scaring her as she doesn't want it to happen again.
Temperament: Tame; love cuddles and coming out to play.
Medical issues: None known.
Will the group be split (if more than one animal): Preferably not.
Transport available? Unknown (I'll check)

Hopefully pictures to come.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

*Ronnie:*








The first day he did test bite abit but now as soon as the cage door is open he is first to climb straight out onto my knee and would quite happily stay out all day as long as he is being cuddled and it is actually quite difficult to get him back in the cage lol. He's adorable.

*Reggie:*








Reggie is Ronnie's brother. Is test biting a little, but will hopefully have stopped by the time he's homed. He is quite timid at the moment, he will climb out of the cage after a while though and seems fine when he is out, loves exploring.

*Charlie:*








Charlie is Ronnie and Reggie's other brother. He is still test biting when in the cage but fine when out of the cage though he does squeak when you pick him up. He will climb out the cage then run back in so to get him out you need to pick him up. He is fine when he is out though but very jumpy. He has a few old fight wounds on him that are healing well.

*Nibbles:*








Nibbles seems to be very skittish but is ever so lovely. He test bites sometimes but he really likes cuddles, he's a dumbo boy and climbs out the cage himself no problem but abit jumpy at sudden movements.

*Si:*








Si is Nibbles' brother. He is extremely shy. He wont come out by himself for a very long time, he is very nervous and jumpy when held but enjoys being talked to. He needs alot of handling to get used to it.


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

These boys are still looking!!


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

These 5 boys have now gone to their new home


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------

